# Chem D



## loolagigi (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, ok, i heard about the Greatful Dead concert seeds and all. but i wanna hear more about this famouse chem D. im not even sure if i have smoked it in all the bags of dank i have consumed. any and all information about this beautiful strain would be much appreciated. thanks a bunch.....Loola


----------



## nova564t (Feb 20, 2011)

Its my personal favorite, Probably the stoneyest bud I ever smoked. The flavor isn't the best but its supposed to be one of the highest in THC content. I've never grown it, just bought some from dispensary.


----------



## lowelz (Mar 30, 2011)

I just started to flower my chem d. check my thread.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 31, 2011)

im running ESP which is a chemd blueberry cross, the pheno is like 95 percent chemd with the purpling of the BB with a hint of fruit. good ****!!!!


----------

